# My latest work



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't want to start another thread but after days of tryin to post pics, this is the only way I could upload the
So here's my latest work. I am the guy who originally put headphones in my models for speakers and I try my best to innovate and do things right. I'm not the best but slowly becoming greater


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

THIS ONE HAS WORKING SPEAKERS AS WELL WITH SPEAKER GRILLS I MADE FROM SCRATCH FROM SHEET PLASTIC AND WIRE MESH I CUT FROM SCREEN DOOR MATERIAL. ALSO SCRATCH MADE SUSPENSION PARTS AND SEVERAL PARTS IN MY TRUNK SET UP


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

HERE'S HOW I MADE MY BATTERY RACKS. PRETTY EASY WITH ANGLED EVERGREEN




























ADD SOME BMF FOR A NICE FINISH.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

I JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PAINT PATTERNS NOW AND I'LL BE TURNING OUT SOME EVEN COOLER RIDES!


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

I'LL BE SURE TO GET A VIDEO UP OF THIS ONE ASAP.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

HERE'S A QUICK BUILD I DID FOR MY 10 YEAR OLD NIECE.
58 THUNDERBIRD WITH A 58 VETTE STYLE PAINTJOB.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

FINISH BUILDS THAT WENT TO MY NEPHEW AND NIECE


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

gotta start polishing that paint out


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

maxxteezy said:


> gotta start polishing that paint out


X2....takes timebut itll make tha paint pop...
Nice work though....nicely detailed


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

What do you guys use to polish paint on your models?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Novus polishing kit....picked mines up at a local hobby shop....should b able to get one online....
WARNING.... Once u use it, things will never b the same:biggrin:...
Thats when models start taking months to build.....at least for me anyway:banghead::biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Pretty sure theres some how-to videos on the youtube


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Kool thanks guys ill def invest in that and keep you posted on results


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

The suspension


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

FINALLY GOT A VIDEO UP OF THIS ONE FOR YOU GUYS TO CHECK OUT. LINK POSTED BELOW
http://youtu.be/KjbakbWuJJY


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice to see a fellow Indiana builder in here


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Hell yea bro reppin the 219 all day. I have fam in ft Wayne ill actually be out there soon. U have any of ur work on here?


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

219 nice I'm from e.c.


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Paint looks like doodoo ese


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

MR SHADES said:


> Paint looks like doodoo ese


Shit's dead in Off Topic huh?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Shit's dead in Off Topic huh?


I'll just start posting my builds in off topic...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

BraveHart said:


> Hell yea bro reppin the 219 all day. I have fam in ft Wayne ill actually be out there soon. U have any of ur work on here?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/333459-bravos-builds-8.html << some models ive built, i mainly build real cars tho


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Damn that's wats up fool I'm from and still live in e.c. now Calumet ima go check out your work


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

BraveHart said:


> Damn that's wats up fool I'm from and still live in e.c. now Calumet ima go check out your work


Little kid convo


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ This fuck's annoying. He's probably looking for the D.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Look, like the dude said it ain't too many mothafuckers from the Midwest doin this let alone Indiana. If u pissed cuz ur threads ain't got no buzz then get the fuck off of mine. Im many years from bein a kid and got better shit to do than shit talk on a car forum. Leave feedback on the work or keep it pushin pussies. That's the last ima say to u fools ill keep postin my shit and u keep wastin ur time talkin internet shit if u want but I really ain't got the time


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Homie just post around this dipshits post the more u fight with post or post shit about them the more they come back and piss u off this fool is from offtopic **** just dont pay attn to him or anyone of these *******


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Already know bigdogg I'm on it bro.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

HERE'S SOME MORE WIP BUILDS


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm building a dragstrip for my diorama until its done here is a sneak peek of some street action


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

http://youtu.be/1I2Z6sGy-hg


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

linked another video above of my collection. still workin on my diorama but since i recently moved into a new place im still trying to find space for it. so thats how i have it set up for now..enjoy


----------



## southpier (Sep 22, 2014)

those little dolls make me uncomfortable


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks brotha. Just tryin to keep up with you big timers.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

JUSTICE FOR MIKE BROWN:angel: :nosad:
SPEAK UP STAND UP HANDS UP DONT SHOOT!
FUCK THE POLICE :finger:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Lookin to join a model car club prefer chicago land area any who can help out let me know


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good homie


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks bro!


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

UPDATE ON DIORAMA BELOW

























MADE THIS CLOCK WITH CAP OFF THE BREW I WAS DRINKIN


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

MADE A COOL FRONT DESK FOR MY OFFICE


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work homie....digging the dio too....


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

THANX ALOT MAN ITS COMIN ALONG


----------



## buickregal01 (Oct 24, 2014)

What types of material did you use for the building I wanna start making a gagrage but not sure exactlly what material would be best can you buy em pre made??


----------



## buickregal01 (Oct 24, 2014)

Oooo and be fore I forget I m really diggin that caddy desk but because im such a caddy lover id have to make a different one lol


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

im a cadillac man myself. You can buy the pre made shop from scalemodelsbychris.com for bout $40 or buy a pack of evergreen sheet plastic for under $10, do some careful measuring, cutting, painting, and make your own. Thats how i made the bay on the left with the lift in it.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

ive seen similar shops made from wood also. I just prefer working with the sheet plastic you can make just about anything with it, its very flexible.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally got my shop sign made and put up, BAM!


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Ayyyy carnal make a mike brown model of the area he got shot in ess


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

added some switches


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Adjustable rear end


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Just makin small details and adjustments until I can get out to buy foil and wheels


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good brotha


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Appreciate it man


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Almost done with her


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Tryin to shoot some clear in 30degree weather windy as fuck in the Midwest


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok ill post my lil "how to". I've done adjustable suspension on a few of my rides, when it comes to the rear end I got lucky on the first couple and they stayed locked up once I lift them, then I have a lil trick to let each one down. On this last build (the 59) it wouldn't stay, so I came up with something to get it to stay locked up when I want. Not sure if anyone has posted this or something similar yet but this is my version..haven't perfected this method yet but its a start. This might be helpful to someone who wants different poses on their ride without servos and strings.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















So I made small "arms" to swing out under the rear end and hold it up once its extended (above pics ^)

But once I wanted it to lay low in the back I noticed the arms hanging down to far so I made small clamps to hold them when lowered with the same plastic tube (below pics )






















PROBLEM SOLVED :biggrin:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

THE LIGHTS ARE ON IN THE SHOP!lol


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Really great work!


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Appreciate the compliment rockin


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

A quick build. Didn't spend too much time on it


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Decided to re do the Lac 
BEFORE-







New paint







New switchz







New interior







Hinged armrest





















AFTER-


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ur caddy came out dope as fuck .. I like how u did the interior with phone


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

thanx brotha! had to switch it up the silver was gettin boring


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

WIP


----------

